# Challenge with Crypts



## Thoughtsprocket (May 14, 2015)

I hope this is the right place to post this. If not, please feel free to move it.

I am new to the crypt world, so bear with me. I LOVE my crypts. I only have one species right now, and am new the planted aquariums to begin with. All has gone reasonably well since January when I began this venture.

I recently upgraded my lighting to a dual T5 Ho unit that hangs 18 inches above the tank. All plants looked great before the lighting change. After the change the echinoderms species have colored up immensely. They are fab!

Sadly, my Cryptcoryne wendtii (bronze) is challenged. It has begun to drop leaves. It looks as if the stems were cut away, which of course has not occurred. Also, new and older foliage sporadically begins to turn a mixture of yellow with large bright green spots.Then that foliage quickly melts. It doesn't seem to matter if the crypts are partially shaded by other foliage or not. The intermittent current exposes all foliage to the full light spectrum during water circulation.

I purchased this species in particular because numerous forums described it as an day beginner crypt that is tolerant of low to high lighting. So, I'm unsure of what's going on. I have 6 that are well rooted and have grown out really beautifully along either side of staked rock on an upward slop of Ecocomplete substrate. Even though there are more "showy" plants in the tank, these are my favorites. I don't want to lose them.

I have zero snails. The fish are not plant eaters. the tank is not overstocked with a total of 8 compatible small species fish. Once weekly 20% water changes. Twice weekly for the past month due to Levamisole treatment.

I use Flourish Root tabs (only 3 tabs are submerged in the areas where needed), and Leaf Zone once weekly.

Is there something I should be doing or should I just be patient? Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you!

The water parameters are largely consistent:
PH 7.0
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 20
Temp 76-78 F
I have very hard water. I live in the desert.

Aquarium:
20 gallon high, rimless
pressurized CO2 (bumped up BPS with new lighting)
air stone at night
dual T5HO lighting
small intermittent water circulator
HOB filter, modified, approx. 92 gallons per hour


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

With brighter light and bumped up CO2 where are the ferts.
Maybe crypts are now being robbed of something.


----------



## Thoughtsprocket (May 14, 2015)

Hi Maryland Guppy, I wrote that I use Flourish Tabs and API Leaf Zone. Maybe they are being robed of something, but I don't know what that is. I'm on a tight budget right now, so I cannot afford to purchase anything better unless it's comparably priced. If you have suggestions, i welcome your ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Crypts are considered more of a root feeder.
How long in your tank? Crypt melt occurs from environmental change.
I once purchased a huge amount of crypts on line, arrived were 7" tall awesome plants.
2 weeks later all leaves were gone and new ones just starting to show.
Total recovery took about 6 weeks and all was good.
When I changed ferts melting started again, though not as bad 2nd time.

Other plants you have may benefit from water column dosing.

IMO which sometimes doesn't seem to go well on these forums. :shock:

Osmocote+ pellets or gel caps filled with them is a root feeder solution. $12US for like 2 lbs.

Water column dosing use dry ferts. The liquids are expensive when you compare.
Micro & macro nutrients are needed. You can mix your own bottles or just dose powder.
http://nilocg.com/ has the least expensive ferts I have found on line.
https://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro
This site has an abundance of great data, it is a good read.

I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Thoughtsprocket (May 14, 2015)

Hi again! Yep. I understand about crypts and a few other of my plants being root feeders. I dose the water column for the ones that are not. Thank you for sharing your experience with your crypts. Wow! I can imagine that was devastating. I'm learning to be very patient for best results. And I'm glad we have some good forums where we can communicate about problems and successes.

I've noticed a number of people use Osmocote. When I first set up this little habitat, I was reading up on ferts. When I came across Osmocote in gel caps it made me nervous (I have a horticulture background). It seemed weird to me that they were using what I have long considered a perennial garden, tree, kitchen garden time-released fertilizer where their tank inhabitants would be exposed to chemicals. Apparently, it causes not known harm.

I started reading some forums wherein folks were talking about the Tom Barr EI dosing methodology. At that time it seemed pretty overwhelming, but I was reading an advanced aquarist post and responses. I think that now that I feel more confident about everything else in my system, I'd like to tackle EI dosing. One thing I really like about keeping plants and fish is the constant question and answer part. I'm deeply curious about every aspect.

I just checked out the first link and will definitely read through the website at the second link. I appreciate your help. I think for now, I'll keep watching the crypts to see what will happen. Your experience gives me a better feeling about my crypts. During the next water change I'll check the spots where I've placed the Flourish Root Tabs to see if they need to be replaced. I'm pleased that the plants are so well rooted, so I think there is great hope! Thank you!


----------

